

How can I passively job hunt in multiple countries? - leberger

How can I attract recruiters (passively search for jobs) and build a network in Zurick, Frankfort, Bordeaux (Fr), Montpellier (Fr), New Orleans, Quebec at the same time ?? (from a Web Developer point of view)(website, web agencies, contacts, tactics, strategies, tips and tricks, etc. welcome).
======
santiagomalter
Have you tried LinkedIn? It should be your best friend.

~~~
leberger
Yep, indeed. It works perfectly for Australia, UK, and more. But for one
profile, there is only one location... Which leads to the obvious conclusion
(and thanks for your input!) that I need to have one linkedin profile per
country.

However, a linkedin profile is effective when it has at least 20 links in a
specific area. That's the first hard step !!

------
leberger
(+London, Paris, Tokyo, Osaka)

